# My Pitt



## nakoahjensen1988 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just got my 3 mth old pitt from a friend... he does not know what bloodline he is from... i think he is a colby... can anyone help... he weights like 24lbs right now. look at the attachments.. there are pics.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

welcome!!!

unfortunatly u cant tell what blood line the dog is just by the way it looks. the only way to know for sure unless u hve the registration papers, and even then papers are hung sometimes. anyway good lookin guy! and welcome!

OH! pit only has one "t" adding the other "t" refers to "pitt fighting"


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

well good news and bad news.....cant tell what bloodline he is but if you go back far enough in his family tree ill be there is a colby dog somewhere way back in there! 

i didnt know the extra T refered to a pit dog. PITT huh?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

so far in san jose it seems that alot of people who refer to "pittbulls" are talking about their pitt fighting dogs. i dont kno if that is what the history says, but its the new fad in NorCal... just tryn to help a new owner out


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

man i gotta stop talking to these old cats lol they dont know about the extra T lol. keep me posted on the fads liil loc.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I keep getting older and the hip words keep getting funnier and funnier. lol. BTW - What in the hell is a "dub" or is it "dubb"? I'm positive somebody here can tell me.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to the forum....


I think a dub is some type of rims...right?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dubs means 20inchs... usualy referred to 20 inch rims... im rolling on dubs, on double dubs (22s) lol


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

"dub" in and of itself is a bag of weed. an 1/8 to be exact.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

koonce272 said:


> "dub" in and of itself is a bag of weed. an 1/8 to be exact.


yup yup that too.... u pot head u lol


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Dub just means twenty, most often used to describe rims as twenty inch rims, or as a rim company or a magazine called "Dub" magazine. It can also be used to describe money ammounts, as if someone wants a dub of weed or a twenty sack. Dub just means twenty.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

But as far as I know, if someone says "pitt" they are just retarded and really mean pit, cause either way, a pit is a pit is a pit, ya dig?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

wow i feel old and im 26! i didnt know any of that:hammer:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dont worry. im still learning lingo and im only 21... but i learn it from the retards i interact with every day lmao...


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Lol, Im 20, I know lots of slang. If you need to know something, just ask.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I knew it! LMFAO. I told my wife I was going to ask you guys this question. I predicted that it meant pretty much everything lol. Apparently it does. It seems to be a lot like the word "shit". Works in any context and it can be a verb, a noun, a fraction, a rim, even a sack of weed. Funny....


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, aslong as it has to do with 20!! 20 is the key here!!


----------



## MACK1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thatz so funny lmao just in case yall wanna know slang words 2 ask me im 23 form southern cali LA so im here n yes dub meanz 20 it could be anything and 22 are not double dubs if they are double dubs thatz 40 ur rolling on 22 which in slang ur rolling on duece dueces lol  is like in da streets a 22 caliber gun is a deuce deuce thatz slang lol


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Man I didn't know any of that slang lol. I used to watch that Snoop Dog show because I love all his little dogs. I would go to work and ask my friend Steve every time what half the slang words meant. I seriously had no idea what anyone was talking about lol.


----------

